# Soap Making Dangerous???



## ecobean (Dec 3, 2009)

So I have taken a huge interest in soap making after lurking around and learning a little more about it! I was reading on a forum that it is hard to fins lye locally, because it is used for making meth.

That made me rethink this soap making idea. I have a kid at home, and can keep him away during the process...but you always hear about meth labs blowing up... is it the lye that does it or other chemicals they add? It looks fairly easy to start but I really don't want to risk blowing up my house. I have two questions:

How dangerous is making soap with lye?
How do I find lye locally?


----------



## carebear (Dec 3, 2009)

soap doesn't blow up, so don't worry about THAT part.

this said, lye is a very strong caustic and if your son gets into it, or if the lye solution spills on him then it's very bad.  

My kids are older now and stay out of the work area when I'm soaping - and wouldn't dream of touching soap in the mold.  But if you have a little one underfoot you need to work where and when he cannot get into it all.  If you soap after he's in bed, it's best to have someone around to run interference should he get up.  You can soap when he's not home, though.  Oh and be sure that your lye is stored safely where he cannot get to it.


----------



## LizRNBSN (Dec 3, 2009)

ecobean said:
			
		

> So I have taken a huge interest in soap making after lurking around and learning a little more about it! I was reading on a forum that it is hard to fins lye locally, because it is used for making meth.
> 
> That made me rethink this soap making idea. I have a kid at home, and can keep him away during the process...but you always hear about meth labs blowing up... is it the lye that does it or other chemicals they add? It looks fairly easy to start but I really don't want to risk blowing up my house. I have two questions:
> 
> ...


I make soap with two little ones at home ( a 2 year old and 5 month old) but only during naptime! I could never make soap when both are awake. I have mixed and measured the oils while the older was awake and playing but never handled the lye, I am just too scared of a spill or something.


----------



## ecobean (Dec 3, 2009)

Thank you, this is very helpful! I would do it while he is sleeping, definitely!

Do you order your lye online or know how to find it locally...I am going to check out some hardware stores but if it is associated with meth I am almost embarrassed to look for it. 

Is there a way to make it without lye if I cannot find it?

Thanks again!


----------



## krissy (Dec 3, 2009)

try a lowes or ace hardware for the lye. i get mine at ace but i had to call around until i found one that carries it.


----------



## evatgirl73 (Dec 3, 2009)

I found lye locally at Ace hardware and a feed/tack store. So far nobody has looked at me funny when I check out with 4 bottles of lye and nothing else...

I do soap with kids and dogs around, but try to do it very carefully and I always put the lye solution in a spot neither can get to just to be safe. All my supplies are in the garage where they don't touch them and while I'm actually soaping of course I am right there so nobody can touch raw soap (sometimes it looks and smells super yummy and tempting, LOL, especially for my cake batter loving 5yo).


----------



## ecobean (Dec 3, 2009)

Good to hear- I am so excited to make soap!!!!!! It looks like so much fun and the pictures of the bars you all have posted look good enough to eat. 
My husband and son have eczema and I can't find a soap that won't irritate their skin...so I am going to try and formulate one


----------



## holly99 (Dec 3, 2009)

I can only find lye locally at our Tractor Supply Co. 

I don't soap unless my husband is home to watch over the kiddos. Invariably, if I started making soap while home alone with the kids, something abnormal would occur and I'd have to leave my soap at a bad time.


----------



## ecobean (Dec 3, 2009)

haha, that sucks because I need a scale too.


----------



## TessC (Dec 3, 2009)

I have a young son in the house but I treat the lye and other possibly harmful components exactly as I treat normal household cleaners and solvents. Kept securely closed and in a safe place, it's really no more dangerous than having paint stripper or Drano on the premises, you just have to handle and store it safely, imo.


----------



## beerfish (Dec 3, 2009)

ecobean said:
			
		

> Thank you, this is very helpful! I would do it while he is sleeping, definitely!
> 
> Do you order your lye online or know how to find it locally...I am going to check out some hardware stores but if it is associated with meth I am almost embarrassed to look for it.
> 
> ...



Sudafed is used to make meth too, doesn't mean you shouldn't take it if you have a cold. Lye is also used as a heavy duty drain cleaner, and you can often find it in the plumbing section at Lowes. Just tell them you have a stubborn drain clog, or tell the truth and say you're making soap. 

We just ordered some online from thelyeguy.com and it was MUCH cheaper than Lowes, but we haven't used it (still had some left), so I can't vouch for it's quality just yet.


----------



## Sunkawakan (Dec 3, 2009)

YES SOAP MAKING IS DANGEROUS!!!  Its *seriously* addictive.  Once people get started and have a few wonderful batches under their belt, people are usually stuck and there is no going back.  You'll start looking at just about everything to see if you can somehow, in some way, use it in soap.  The produce department (dried oranges & apples), the baking department (salt, sugar, cinnimon and the other endless supplies of spices not even to speak of the wonderful mold possibilities), the dairy department (eggs, milk, creme, butter).  Its possible that you'll find yourself walking the hardware store thinking "Oooooh, THAT would make an interesting mold" or "Hey, I could make cool cuts with THAT"  Your mind will start, after a while, to develop recipies in your head at night, you'll run home right after work and forget to cook dinner for your family because soaping is more important.  Your husband will give you weird looks and start to question your sanity because you just purchased 10 gallons of goats milk and 10 lbs of buttermilk powder! He'll ask you things like "Just exactly WHAT do you intend to do with 25 lbs of lard, which oh btw, you just bought last week and now you're buying more??"

As far as the dangers of actually making it - no, I don't belive its dangerous if you use good safety practices - lock your lye up (I don't have children but do have small dogs and yes, I lock it up where they can not possibly get to it), don't let anyone but you in your area when you're soaping, WEAR YOUR SAFETY GLOVES AND GLASSES, don't soap barefoot (don't ask), don't soap in shorts (again, don't ask).  There are more, but I won't elaborate.  For the most part, yes, its safe but only if necessary precautions are taken.

Good luck, and... sincerely, welcome aboard the soap train - it is, without question, an interesting adventure.


----------



## ChrissyB (Dec 3, 2009)

Soap making is extremely dangerous...to your bank account. :shock:


----------



## dagmar88 (Dec 3, 2009)

:roll: true...


----------



## Manchy (Dec 3, 2009)

debsmad said:
			
		

> I get my lye at Menards.  Although, the other day that whole section of the shelf was cleared out.  There must be another soapmaker in my area!   :twisted:



or a meth lab


----------



## dagmar88 (Dec 3, 2009)

Or a family with really long hair & wookies in their drain!


----------



## ecobean (Dec 3, 2009)

Wow thanks for all the helpful responses! I picked up the last bottle of lye at Menards. 

I already am addicted to it, and I haven't even started yet! I have to improvise, because I don't have the patience to wait until an online order arrives. But in the future, I will probably be placing some, assuming I don't blow myself up with a lye volcano! So this is what I picked up, and I am sure some won't work and I will have to take it back:

Goggles (I hope racquetball goggles work- my husband wants to do this with me and we only have one pair of the construction kind) 
Scented Oils: lavender, pomegranate, pina colada, and cinnamon nutmeg
Safflower oil, Saffron, Condensed goats milk can, lye, lard (which I may have to take back as it is not 100%), castor oil, heavy cream, dish gloves, a plastic drawer organizer, a cake cutter, a miter box, honey, cocoa butter oil w/ vitamin e (also has a lot of other stuff in so I am not sure if I can use it), pure pomegranite juice 2 glass candy thermometers, a pyrex measuring cup, pure honey, pure aloe vera juice, bamboo drawer organizer (I am going to try to use  these as molds), wax paper, poppy seeds, olive oil, rubbing alcohal...oha and ice cream. But thats not for the soap. :-D

I  know I am getting ahead of myself here and am all over the place but that is just the end result from my shopping trip today. Any suggestions? This should be interesting!


----------



## TessC (Dec 3, 2009)

This is just a general suggestion, but I personally wouldn't mess with fragrances or any of the extras like poppy seeds for the first batch or two. A nice unscented batch of mild, creamy soap is an excellent starting point. Once you have those under your belt, it's easier to add in stuff like fragrances, colorants, and scrubbies. 

Also, you mentioned scented oils, where did you find those at? You have to be careful that they're both skin-safe and not something that's going to cause your soap to seize.


----------



## ecobean (Dec 3, 2009)

Thank you for the warning Tess, I just read the 'avoid contact with skin' label. These are going back to the store. No fragrances for me! As for the other stuff...is there a reason other than just taking baby steps to not add poppy seeds, etc?


----------



## carebear (Dec 3, 2009)

I always scream "start simple" but there is a side of me that counters with "go with your gut".

But be aware that the poppy seeds are quite "scrubby" so I'd go easy on them!


----------



## beerfish (Dec 4, 2009)

ecobean said:
			
		

> ...assuming I don't blow myself up with a lye volcano!



You're all about blowing things up! Relax... enjoy... and remember lye into water.

Other than that... the only way to blow things up is by skimming the glycerine from the soap, nitrating it, and adding some diatomaceous earth. This is something you can't do accidentally, though...


----------



## NatureandNurture (Dec 4, 2009)

I also have very small children in the house.  I soap after they've gone to bed.  I have had a (thankfully minor) incident involving my toddler and a small amount of raw soap I had put in the fridge to prevent gel.  She rubbed it on her bare belly, thinking it was lotion.  I managed to get her quickly wiped off and into the bath.  A few small blisters came up, but were gone the next day after a thorough application of aloe gel (so glad I got that stuff!).  So I would again caution you with regards to your kids.  I have my lye up near the ceiling where not even my older kids can reach.

I started very simple... with a laundry soap batch (meaning it was shredded shortly after unmolding).  Also, the plastic drawer organizer makes a great mold!  The smallest held 1 lb of soap (measured by the oils only, so 1 lb of oils) and gave some really cute little bars.  For those I lightly grease with vaseline rather than using a liner, the soap slid right out. 

Good luck!


----------



## ecobean (Dec 4, 2009)

Thanks! I did it after the little guy went to sleep, and my goggles and gloves came off after about ten minutes. I wasn't about to wear them for two hours! No splatters, no explosions, no volcanos, and no toddler waking up during the process. I can't wait to make another batch when he goes to sleep tonight!


----------



## Sunkawakan (Dec 4, 2009)

ecobean said:
			
		

> Thanks! I did it after the little guy went to sleep, and my goggles and gloves came off after about ten minutes. I wasn't about to wear them for two hours! No splatters, no explosions, no volcanos, and no toddler waking up during the process. I can't wait to make another batch when he goes to sleep tonight!



I have to tell you, I'm impressed - 10 minutes for the gloves and goggles.  Mine rarely last that long - usually (and more than likely very incorrect) its from just before I weigh the lye, pour, stir, and pour.  Then stick blend for "for a while" until the goggles are driving me crazy.  By then I'm usually close to trace so I'm I'm just super careful until the lid goes on the crockpot.  After that I keep my hands out of it until molding except to stir 'cause it burns & stings until its finished cooking.

Post pics when you can, and congrats!


----------



## dandelion (Dec 5, 2009)

Stay simple for a LONG time.  As my skills increased I became more lax.  THATS THE DANGER!

The soap in the fridge is extremely scarey, as is leaving lye to cool.  I don't have children, but I stick to room temperature soaping and allow soap to gel in the microwave (microwave is off).

Soaping is so addictive my kitchen is a complete lab, I've left lye on the dining room table, and fo's and eo's everywhere.  If you have children DON"T get lax, kids will take a keen interest in what ever you are doing and lye contact with the eyes  can lead to blindness.


----------



## IanT (Dec 5, 2009)

carebear said:
			
		

> I always scream "start simple" but there is a side of me that counters with "go with your gut".
> 
> But be aware that the poppy seeds are quite "scrubby" so I'd go easy on them!



I totally agree...

And just to add on the whole exploding meth lab its not from the lye, its mostly because of the other chemicals used like Lithium metal, Hypophosphorous acid, and Red phosphorus (which can explode from contact or friction its the stuff that road flares and matches are made from).

(and just a side note...I am not a meth producer.. I just know a bit about chem/bio from my micro-molecular bio major days  )...


So you are ok  just wear a shirt, shoes and eye protection so you dont wind up getting lye solution in your belly button or between your toes like I have done in my less-informed days


----------



## dagmar88 (Dec 5, 2009)

Actually, I thought it was pretty interesting Ecobean was afraid of blowing up her kitchen.
Over here people aren't into meth or other real heavy drugs probably cause they're too busy smoking grass, but we did have several croftybomb incidents...


----------



## IanT (Dec 5, 2009)

dagmar88 said:
			
		

> Actually, I thought it was pretty interesting Ecobean was afraid of blowing up her kitchen.
> Over here people aren't into meth or other real heavy drugs probably cause they're too busy smoking grass, but we did have several croftybomb incidents...



Me too.  thats why I wanted to give some more background info as to what makes it **BANG!** lol...

I think its a great idea to ask questions like that especially if your unsure... its important to know what youre getting into...I know I had the same questions when I started soaping 

I mostly thought it would eat a hole through my table if spilled like in Fight Club... lol


----------



## ecobean (Dec 13, 2009)

That is exactly the answer I was looking for Ian, thanks!!! Not very versed in chemistry but have been doing a lot of reading to avoid disasters.


----------



## reallyrita (Dec 13, 2009)

*Soapmaking dangerous??*

Poppyseeds will make your soap way too scratchy!!  Please keep those goggles on while handling the lye and the raw soap.  Don't need to wear them while just fiddling with your oils and additives...but a splash of lye water or even raw soap can make a very very serious eye injury.  I had to try several pairs before I found one that was comfortable and I pull them off as soon as I can....but I am not taking any chances with this stuff.


----------



## carebear (Dec 13, 2009)

soapmaking is dangerous.

so is boiling and draining spaghetti, using a slow cooker or a pressure cooker, and using your oven.

think things through and then proceed taking reasonable precautions.


----------



## Overthemoon (Dec 13, 2009)

Like carebear said, caution is key. I've given myself second degree burns making rice and draining pasta, that hasn't stopped me from cooking, it's just made me more cautious as I am doing it.


----------



## jennikate (Dec 13, 2009)

Overthemoon I agree can't count the # smallburns on my hands reaching in and getting to close top of oven. I am still the cook. As long as you have a plan and stick to it soaping you should be fine.


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2009)

*Starting out*

When I first started out, I read that long sleeve shirts, goggles and a mask (like doctors wear) were necessary. Well, I'm not the neatest in cooking and soaping  I've learned NOT to wear long sleeves as once the fresh soap gets into the material, you continue to be burned/irritated and usually at a crucial time where, if you go to change your shirt, you have some kind of mess on your hands. I wear short sleeves so I can run my arm under cool water. Have a bottle of vinegar to splash on after rinsing. It helps cut the stinging. Then later if the area is irritated, put tea tree oil, aloe vera or other things that works for you on it to help heal it faster.

As for goggles, I wear glasses so I can read my recipe and most goggles don't fit over them (unless they are the expensive ones). My glasses work just fine. 

As for a mask, I do wear that just when I'm adding lye to my liquids. My kitchen sink window is open, but it's generally not enough and the mask helps a bit more. Still get the fumes, but not as bad. 

As time goes on, you'll find commonsense methods that work for you. 
IDLaura


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2009)

dagmar88 said:
			
		

> Actually, I thought it was pretty interesting Ecobean was afraid of blowing up her kitchen.
> Over here people aren't into meth or other real heavy drugs probably cause they're too busy smoking grass, but we did have several croftybomb incidents...



What is a croftybomb?


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2009)

ecobean said:
			
		

> Wow thanks for all the helpful responses! I picked up the last bottle of lye at Menards.
> 
> Scented Oils: lavender, pomegranate, pina colada, and cinnamon nutmeg
> Safflower oil, Saffron, Condensed goats milk can, lye, lard (which I may have to take back as it is not 100%), castor oil, heavy cream, dish gloves, a plastic drawer organizer, a cake cutter, a miter box, honey, cocoa butter oil w/ vitamin e (also has a lot of other stuff in so I am not sure if I can use it), pure pomegranite juice 2 glass candy thermometers, a pyrex measuring cup, pure honey, pure aloe vera juice, bamboo drawer organizer (I am going to try to use  these as molds), wax paper, poppy seeds, olive oil, rubbing alcohal...oha and ice cream. But thats not for the soap. :-D



If Menards doesn't get in more lye soon, ask them to order it for you. My D & B store (like a Farm & Ranch type) carries the liquid lye for drains mainly. They ordered what I wanted (a case of 12) and had it within a week. 

I saw your post on the scents. Even health food stores have EO/FO's that aren't meant to be used in soaps. I bought my first scents from there and it seized the soap so hard I could hardly grate it for my laundry. I would recommend doing a search online for soap making fragrances and compare prices on different sites. Then order small bottles to see if you like that fragrance. Not all fragrances smell the same from site to site either. Some will sell .5 to 1 oz samples for a reasonable price. That way, when you find one you like, you can invest in a larger bottle. 

Cocoa butter with lots of other stuff in it....I wouldn't chance it. Depending on the other stuff, it could cause a batch to fail. Get just plain cocoa butter. You can get it smelling like cocoa butter (which added with cherry fo, makes a lovely Valentine day soap  ) or fragrance-free....but still has all the wonderful properties. (Anyone remember Palmer's cocoa butter in a stick that was supposed to help you from getting stretch marks?? Didn't work on me  )

I tried wax paper in my box mold but it didn't work....think the heat ate thru it. So I use freezer paper, which does good. 

I don't know where you're at, but check your local newspaper to see if anyone advertises dairy goats. It would be cheaper to buy a gallon of milk to freeze and use later than buying can milk at the store. Tho I have to say, some states are death on selling raw milk (I just left one), but there are ways around it. Or in the milk section, they have fresh goats milk and I've found that to be cheaper than the canned.

What's in the lard that it's not 100%? I use Snowcap brand, which is hydogenated with BHT and something else to keep it from spoiling. I enquired at my local store about getting beef and pork fat so I could render it. But at $3.00 a pound, I passed on it.....not sure it will be more reasonable once hunting season is over.

As long as it's not just plain ol' vanilla, that ice cream is good to have also! 
IDLaura


----------



## carebear (Dec 13, 2009)

I use lard with BHT and what not in it.  It works fine.  Those are antioxidants.


----------



## Zenobiah (Dec 14, 2009)

For my first batch I colored the soap with unsweetened cocoa and swirled it. It smelled like chocolate pancakes (probably the coconut oil).


----------



## ecobean (Dec 14, 2009)

Laura, it is hydrogenated Lard, but has been working fine!

Thanks for all the responses!!!


----------



## ewepootoo (Dec 14, 2009)

I have worked in Chemical factories for nearly 40 years now and was once told that Caustic Soda even down to 4% was about the worst thing you could get in your eyes. I regularly get small splashes on my skin from leaking pipes and pumps whilst working in the run down factory I am employed in at the moment and just wash it off straight way as it gives a bit of an itch as it starts to saponify you. Strong Sulphuric Acid bites like molten steel the second it touches your skin, even a tiny drop.
Yes I would say from the point of view of damage to your eyes, then Soap Making can be dangerous. Steve.  
Sodium Hydroxide is used in the manufacture of Crack Cocaine and depending on where you live, the Cocaine may be easier to get than the Lye.


----------



## TessC (Dec 15, 2009)

I don't wear long sleeves but I do personally wear gloves, goggles, and shoes. I almost constantly have little nicks and scrapes on my hands and having lye solution or raw soap hitting those is waaaaay down on my Things I Want To Do List. The shoes are a must because I have wussy feet, I definitely don't want a lye burn on my poor wimpy feet. 

The goggles are ones I picked up from a hardware store, they weren't the cheapest pair they carried but they weren't the most expensive, either. They fit over my glasses just fine and fit snugly enough to my face to keep any splashes or drips away from my eyes, but they're not so snug that they're uncomfortable. I went with a ventilated pair because it's so hot and humid here for most of the year, the eyeballs like to breathe.  

 Sometimes the goggles are a hassle but I just don't want to risk soaping without them, I've read too many accounts of something freakish going wrong like a stick blender dying and sending a big spatter of raw soap flying. Stuff like that makes me not want to rely on just being careful.


----------



## carebear (Dec 15, 2009)

I don't do gloves, or worry about long sleeves or slacks.  But shoes are ABSOLUTELY necessary - and not flip flops or those vented crocs.  somewhere I've written about the bit of lye that burrowed a tunnel into my heel.  NOT good.

oh and yes, goggles.  I wear when measuring lye, mixing, when adding lye to soap pot, and if stickblending (which I don't do much any more) and when slamming my mold on the floor to get out those damned bubbles.


----------



## TessC (Dec 15, 2009)

The heel burn thing just made me curl my toes up, ack!


----------



## Sunkawakan (Dec 15, 2009)

mine too!  ooooohhhh pain  :cry: gloves and goggles are a must for me, and, now, shoes


----------



## Manchy (Dec 15, 2009)

a bit of raw soap dropped on my foot (i was in slippers and socks), and i didn't notice, and it didn't burn - until one moment, when i felt strong burning sensation and in a second took everything off of me, and ran for vinegar. i guess it just took some time to soak through the sock, but the feeling is very unpleasant.
 i keep reminding myself all the time - safety is important, anytime there could be drop of raw soap where you don't want it, like your face   :!:  and if nothing happened for 10 or 100 times, it doesn't mean it won't the hundred-and-first time..


----------



## Overthemoon (Dec 16, 2009)

I think goggles might be the most important safety tool we can use as soapers. Ones that make a firm seal are ideal. I was just remembering a story my father was telling me of the time he was working with a wood chipper, and wearing a face mask but a single sliver hit his chest, jumped up under the mask and got stuck in his eye. It didn't blind him but it cost him about 40% of the vision in that eye. Liquid is plenty bouncing. I don't think I'll be trusting just my glasses to protect my sight, goggles that seal up are worth every penny and irritation.


----------

